# Consumers energy cost to run new service



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking at building 1000ft off the road. Open field so no obstacles. Does anyone have experience with cost to have run. Do they provide any feet for free?

Thanks


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DTE provided first 150ft for free from pole service. Neighbor just built and they ran a new pole fairly close to his home but put the last 100ft underground. 

Call consumers and ask to speak to someone in new construction department. You are likely going to have to cover some portion of the cost. They should be able to give you an cost per foot after whatever is free. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you can do it, bury the lines. There is nothing quite like power lines to screw up a beautiful view. Call Consumer's Energy, and ask them how much they'll charge to run your power.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm on Tri County instead of Consumers but it was give or take $10 a buried foot when I did mine. Absolutely worth it though. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

I had power ran into my camp last year. 

Overhead costs $3.50/foot. But is discounted 25% so you would only pay $2.63/foot. 600 feet of overhead for free. Consumers charges a flat rate of $350 for up to 150 feet of underground from the last pole to the meter. Any length over 150 feet is charged at $4.50/foot. 

If you ran the power 1000’, the expected cost would be around $1000 provided the underground portion is 150 ft. 

Clearing the 30 foot easement is not included in the costs.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

I built a new home last year and consumers said overhead was free if within 600 foot of a transformer,and I stopped listening after that as I was only 450 foot from the Rd and the transformer is at the end of my driveway


----------

